# Hunting after dark



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have a guy that habitually roads hunts in my neck of the woods and he tells us he has a permit that allows him to hunt and shoot from his vehicle. He's not disabled by the way, which from my interpretation you have to be permanently disabled to have one of those.
So tonight I'm driving home from work and he's standing in the road a 5:45pm with a gun facing a cornfield that's being picked. (Its a miracle... he can walk again...)
So that's 11mins after legal shooting hours for where we're at. I call the rap line and the lady starts telling me that he's allowed 6 extra mins because he's in Genesee Co. I finally get through to her that he doesnt.. and then she says - well he might have a block permit, so he wouldn't be in violation of any law. I said A. They don't have a block permit... and B. Even if they did, he's still hunting after dark. She said they're allowed to shoot them after dark with a block permit. 
I looked it up and can't find anything that says that... 
Am I missing something?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Your allowed to drive around hunting if your gun is legally cased. And of course get out to load and shoot.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

In the AM call your district office and speak with a CO or leave a message to have one call you back.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

An officer just called. He said he definitely isn't allowed to hunt after hours block permit or not. They're going to look into the situation.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

timberdoodle528 said:


> I have a guy that habitually roads hunts in my neck of the woods and he tells us he has a permit that allows him to hunt and shoot from his vehicle. He's not disabled by the way, which from my interpretation you have to be permanently disabled to have one of those.
> So tonight I'm driving home from work and he's standing in the road a 5:45pm with a gun facing a cornfield that's being picked. (Its a miracle... he can walk again...)
> So that's 11mins after legal shooting hours for where we're at. I call the rap line and the lady starts telling me that he's allowed 6 extra mins because he's in Genesee Co. I finally get through to her that he doesnt.. and then she says - well he might have a block permit, so he wouldn't be in violation of any law. I said A. They don't have a block permit... and B. Even if they did, he's still hunting after dark. She said they're allowed to shoot them after dark with a block permit.
> I looked it up and can't find anything that says that...
> Am I missing something?


Does he drive a van?
Sounds like a idiot my friend has chased off his lease this year ,same county.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

No... different idiot. Lol


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

If he were a 'Native' it would all be perfectly legal. At least how it goes on inside the 'res' boundary.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I have called rap on three occasions got good results the first time busted a guy with a bunch of does in his barn . The other two times talked to some gal and got the run around .


----------



## fishinfever (Feb 14, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> Your allowed to drive around hunting if your gun is legally cased. And of course get out to load and shoot.


Is this Trolling? I am not certain but it sees like it could be.
Tight lines, FF


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If the guy has done it once he will do it again. Get your local COs phone number and call him when you witness again.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

He stopped me in the road today (as he was cruising by our woods) and told me a long time ago he called on someone poaching and came out to find a ton of damage done to his truck. He said...so I never report anything anymore. Sooo... I don't know if he's half-assed threatening me or what. I'm sure he knows I called the DNR on him for hunting after hours.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

timberdoodle528 said:


> He stopped me in the road today (as he was cruising by our woods) and told me a long time ago he called on someone poaching and came out to find a ton of damage done to his truck. He said...so I never report anything anymore. Sooo... I don't know if he's half-assed threatening me or what. I'm sure he knows I called the DNR on him for hunting after hours.


Next time you see this jerk, mention that you have several discrete security cameras covering your house and property. They are motion sensitive so everything gets recorded. If anything happens on your property, law enforcement will be able to identify the perpetrator.


----------

